# Mystery Follower Rest



## Waterlooboy2hp (Apr 14, 2015)

I have had this  follower rest for some 20 years.  Got it in a shop clean-up, when it was going on the scrap iron bin.  Thought I might be able to adapt it to my 11" Logan lathe, but it is just to tall.  How it is mounted, is a bit odd, when compared to the ones that I have worked with, over the years. Maybe it is not even for a lathe.

I would like to find out what machine it was meant for.  I am not sure if it was ever used. The Brass fingers are brand new.  It weighs just over 10 pounds and the center height, from the base is 6 1/4"--- John


----------



## rafe (Apr 14, 2015)

Looking at that , I can see it being easily adapted to a larger SB


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 14, 2015)

I believe I could use it on my Craftsman 12"


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 14, 2015)

That maybe a steady rest/follower rest for a older cylindrical grinder.  But no reason it couldn't be adapted to a lathe.


----------



## rafe (Apr 14, 2015)

roadie33 said:


> I believe I could use it on my Craftsman 12"


That would be too big for a 12 inch lath.....maybe a 16"


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 14, 2015)

looks to be for a T slot table. Maby a tool and cutter grinder.


----------

